# POA question



## lovinarabs (Oct 16, 2007)

We're looking at buying my daughter her first POA pony. She has had a shetland, then a welsh type (probably more hackney than welsh) and we're looking for something a little bigger. Anyway, I don't know anything about POA bloodlines. Can anyone give me some names that you might look for in a pedigree? We're looking for a western pleasure pony, but one that can also do some English classes as well.


----------



## Lewella (Oct 16, 2007)

For good all around POA's you can't beat the Santee ponies. They are bred by Gene Carr in South Dakota. He's an ASPC/AMHR carded judge and his contact info is in the judges list for Area VI in the Journal.




:


----------



## Lmequine (Oct 18, 2007)

The Santee ponies are great. I sold one earlier this year that made a great youth pony and she was 8 yrs old and had only been a broodmare up to that point in her life. Her new owner in Canada is riding her everywhere now and just loves her. Not so much a bloodline as a prefix also look for the ponies with Pal prefix or the ponies that have Salty breeding (namely Salty Gotta Look). They are all very nice ponies. Rorick up in MN has some nice POAs too, can't remember his prefix right off hand. The only thing that I say is that most POA's have a lot of AQHA and Appaloosa breeding. IF something has Impressive breeding be sure to ask if it has been HYPP tested.


----------



## lovinarabs (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for the input! We're looking at a mare out of Rorick's stud, Kid O Tough right now. Very sweet personality. Lots of potential there, we hope anyway!


----------



## Lmequine (Oct 22, 2007)

Kid O Tough is a great sire. I am sure that you would be pleased with any of his offspring!


----------

